# questions and answers



## broncorckcrwlr (Feb 15, 2013)

Here's a link to a page by the University of Ky with 50 frequently asked questions about chickens and eggs. I found it interesting and thought others might as well.
http://www2.ca.uky.edu/smallflocks/faq.html#Top


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

broncorckcrwlr said:


> Here's a link to a page by the University of Ky with 50 frequently asked questions about chickens and eggs. I found it interesting and thought others might as well. http://www2.ca.uky.edu/smallflocks/faq.html#Top


thanks, was well written, I am gonna share that one, especially for newer egg and chick customers. They did call a green egg laying chicken as an Ameraucana, rather than calling it an EE.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

But i thought americanas and eater eggers are different? Easter eggers are not pure breeds and cannot be shown, but americana can


----------



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

All blue egg layers originate from the auracana chicken, hard to get old of in the states. Rare in the UK. I have one. The EE and Americana originate from these, though EE are not a full breed 

My auracana below


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

sandeep said:


> All blue egg layers originate from the auracana chicken, hard to get old of in the states. Rare in the UK. I have one. The EE and Americana originate from these, though EE are not a full breed
> 
> My auracana below


http://www.backyardpoultrymag.com/2-3/john_w_blehm/


----------



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Well that told me Little Wings lol

But the Auracana is a recognised breed in the UK and you can show them


----------



## broncorckcrwlr (Feb 15, 2013)

I myself have what was called an Ameracauna and also some EEs and they look totally different. Also the A eggs are more greenish and the EEs are more blueish. That's just mine I'm sure it varies depending the breeder they are purchased from.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

sandeep said:


> Well that told me Little Wings lol But the Auracana is a recognised breed in the UK and you can show them


Same here in the US, americanas are accepted by the American Poultry Association, but easter eggers are not, i show my americana.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

sandeep said:


> Well that told me Little Wings lol
> 
> But the Auracana is a recognised breed in the UK and you can show them


They are here too, they just don't have tail feathers. The tail feathers on yours make them look like Ameraucanas to me. How do you tell them apart? What are the differences?



broncorckcrwlr said:


> I myself have what was called an Ameracauna and also some EEs and they look totally different. Also the A eggs are more greenish and the EEs are more blueish. That's just mine I'm sure it varies depending the breeder they are purchased from.


Yep, it is not supposed to be that way but that is the case with some of mine too. My best blue ribbon winning Ameraucana lays a blue egg with a green tint, and I have EEs that lay sky blue eggs that have no green in them. Most EEs have some sort of tint to them, that is why they are called Easter Eggers. It does matter which breeder you get them from. My Blehm hen lays the bluest and largest egg of them all.


----------



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Apparently there are three type of araucana and one of them has no tails mine is a bantam I am sure then there is a bigger version. Two with tails and one without. I read that on the UK auracana website

Only can go with what I read


----------

